# Recommend a wipe clean white background?



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I've invested in a better lighting setup for my product photography for my eBay listings. I'm on the hunt now for a white background.

The products I am photographing are mostly natural wood and stone so I need a background which can be wiped clean and can also stand up to the rough nature of the stone.

I'm no expert in photography equipment so any pointers in the right direction would be much appreciated. All I have came up with so far are cloth or paper backdrops which wouldn't suit.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

What kind of effect do you want?

We had a piece of wood (2ft x 2ft) with a lazy susan screwed under it to rotate it when we wanted different angles.... We painted the sheet of wood with some matte whit emulsion and gave it a fresh coat whenever it looked like it needed it. Yes, it got marked and dirty easy, but it meant no unwanted reflections

With a wipe clean surface, I think by the very nature, you'll also create a surface that will have reflections. This may be a look you want, if it is, great. But also remember, that a glossy, wipe clean, finish will bounce the light around more than a matte finish.

Have you considered some white vinyl wrap?


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

RandomlySet said:


> What kind of effect do you want?
> 
> We had a piece of wood (2ft x 2ft) with a lazy susan screwed under it to rotate it when we wanted different angles.... We painted the sheet of wood with some matte whit emulsion and gave it a fresh coat whenever it looked like it needed it. Yes, it got marked and dirty easy, but it meant no unwanted reflections
> 
> ...


The emulsion sounds like a good shout. I'll be able to give it a wipe OK and as you say will be easily freshened up with another coat every now and again.

Fully wipe clean has stumped me, as you say, nearly all easily cleaned surfaces will be glossy. I'll do a bit of research on the vinyl wrap to see if I can get any mat effect.

Thanks!


----------

